# No suitable driver found for jdbc



## jodahush (30. Okt 2018)

..hier taucht mein nächstes Problem auf.
Da ich Eclipse auf der USB Festplatte (ohne Admin) nutze, mag dieses Thema damit korrelieren?

HIntergrund : Ich versuche mich mit einer Datenbank zu verbinden:
   Class.forName("org.sqlite.JDBC");
   //hier passiert der Fehler
   Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jbdc:sqlite:"+Pfad);

Nun habe ich aber sqlite-jdbc-3.23.1.jar als Referenced Libary in Eclipse eingebunden.

Was kann ich tun?


----------



## jodahush (30. Okt 2018)

Ich habe mittlerweile schon die ganze jdbc tar glz heruntergeladen und in die referenced libaries eingebunden (configure build path / add external JAR..)
https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/database/features/jdbc/jdbc-drivers-12c-download-1958347.html

ohne Erfolg


----------

